# iPhone horror!



## ChrisC (Apr 15, 2012)

Just been setting up my friends iPhone. Now I don't say this because I'm an Android fanboy. The iPhone is one of the most frustrating phones I have used. What can be done in one process on my HTC Desire takes ages on an iPhone. I couldn't even find a torrent app that worked. It's official! iPhone are over priced wankey fashion accessories. Android is far superior. I say that with objective experience. Being forced to use iTunes to transfer music I mean, tut tut... Android beats this again as in all computers can access your mp3s and other files. Linux Windows and Mac OS. I don't want to use iTunes, but alas you have to. Unless there are ways around this I don't know about.

I was using it side by side we are both on T-Mobile. He had a minimal signal. Me a full one. So even the hardware is suspect. 

Now I'm not looking for flamewar or Android vs iOS debate. Just airing a rant, because it stole 4 hours of my life trying to achieve functionality that my HTC Desire does in seconds.

Am I missing something here? I thought Apple were easy to use. I'm not totally an Apple hater. My dad has an iMac. Best desktop machine out there. I'm just reporting my non biased opinion of my experience.

Anyway as you were. Just had to get that off of my chest.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 15, 2012)

iphone does the basics well and quickly.
android does everything else well and quickly
as a rule of thumb


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 15, 2012)

I suspect the fact that you're used to an Android device was largely to blame. iPhones are excellent. I prefer my Galaxy S2, but I'd be more than happy with a 4S.

And, no, you won't find a torrent app unless you jailbreak.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 15, 2012)

You are _utterly rubbish_ at gadgets if you took _four hours_ to set up an iPhone


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 15, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You are _utterly rubbish_ at gadgets if you took _four hours_ to set up an iPhone



It was just searching for all the apps he wanted. I'm not that bad. ;-) LOL.


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 15, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> And, no, you won't find a torrent app unless you jailbreak.



You can torrent on un rooted phone with Android.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes you can. Apple's strict controls on what's allowed to be sold in their app store is why some people prefer Android.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 15, 2012)

Why would you want a torrent app on an iPhone?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 15, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Why would you want a torrent app on an iPhone?


downloading torrents.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 15, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> downloading torrents.


Yes, but what for?  What use are torrents on an iPhone?


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 15, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Yes, but what for?  What use are torrents on an iPhone?


on my android, i use it for getting film or tv series to watch or some music. or sometimes to download software for my phone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 15, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You are _utterly rubbish_ at gadgets if you took _four hours_ to set up an iPhone



Given my two year old nephew knows how to use one (and tweet from it!) I'd say this is a fair comment!


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 15, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> on my android, i use it for getting film or tv series to watch or some music. or sometimes to download software for my phone.


What "software"? The only software you can install on a smart phone are apps, and they are readily available officially (or even unofficially if you feel like being a theif).

As for movies and music, you can't install them onto an iPhone willy nilly anyway.

In any case why would you want to do it on the phone, when it would much easier to do it on a PC (and not use any data allowance either).


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 15, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> What "software"? The only software you can install on a smart phone are apps, and they are readily available.
> 
> As for movies and music, you can't install them onto an iPhone willy nilly anyway.
> 
> In any case why would you want to do it on the phone, when it would much easier to do it on a PC (and not use any data allowance either).



software - i've downloaded a couple of roms via torrent for the phone. I've also downloaded pc software for a laptop with no internet connection via torrent.

ease - no. its easier to download a movie directly by clicking on the link in priatebay, then clicking ok on my phone, than switching the pc on, clicking the link on the pirate bay, connecting my phone to the pc, and copying it over.

data allowance - i have no limit. and you can use wifi.

no idea about iphones though. but are you sure you can't just play a video file you download? sounds a bit mad if you can't


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 15, 2012)

> i've downloaded a couple of roms via torrent for the phone


That doesn't apply to the iPhone.



joustmaster said:


> no idea about iphones though. but are you sure you can't just play a video file you download? sounds a bit mad if you can't


 
You can, if you have the right apps, eg I have a third-party browser that lets you download stuff (eg videos) that you can then play with another app (in this case VLC, which isn't available anymore btw). It won't appear in the "Videos" section of iOS though.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 15, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> You can, if you have the right apps, eg I have a third-party browser that lets you download stuff (eg videos) that you can then play with another app (in this case VLC, which isn't available anymore btw). It won't appear in the "Videos" section of iOS though.


is that a itunes thing then? so everything has to be official?


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 15, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> is that a itunes thing then? so everything has to be official?


Well "official" in that you have to (although there are third-party programs that do it; don't ask me to name any names though) use iTunes to install stuff. Apart from that you are free to install whatever movies and/or music you like, as long as it's in a compatible format. As I mentioned previously, there was a VCL app which played everything, but that was withdrawn from the App Store a while ago.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 15, 2012)

If you jailbreak you can install "unofficial" apps (ie not in the App Store, for whatever reason), and also official (in the App Store) paid apps, but for free.


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 15, 2012)

Having just moved from iPhone to Android (sony xperia) I'm really struggling to adjust - I've had the phone for two weeks and not sure what the hell I'm doing with it, how to download or do anything with it! Grateful for an suggestions (bearing in mind i'm a tech biff!)


----------



## sim667 (Apr 15, 2012)

It depends on whether you want a phone to use or whether you want a phone to come on to forums and tell everyone how much stuff you can do on it.

Torrents on a phone


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 15, 2012)

I quite like having the potential to do anything.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 15, 2012)

You don't need a phone to do anything, just a brain


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 15, 2012)

sim667 said:


> It depends on whether you want a phone to use or whether you want a phone to come on to forums and tell everyone how much stuff you can do on it.
> 
> Torrents on a phone



Never felt the need to be able to torrent anything on any phone I've had tbh....


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 15, 2012)

telepathy.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 15, 2012)

I torrent with my mind fwiw.


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 15, 2012)

The guy does not have a computer. He wants to download music torrents. I think that's fair enough.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 15, 2012)

I find torrents on my phone useful. Downloading stuff at work to watch at home. Especially as my tv streams from my phone.


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 15, 2012)

You got an iPhone?


----------



## sim667 (Apr 15, 2012)

I control my torrents on my computer from my phone.....


----------



## ExtraRefined (Apr 16, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Never felt the need to be able to torrent anything on any phone I've had tbh....


 
I've done it before to get music and ebooks whilst on holiday. Not used very often, but handy now and again.


----------

